# Burton custom (est) vs Union flight pro



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi, I have burton moto boots and salomon mans board 2013.

What bindings should I get? Burton custom or burton custom est or union flight pro?

More suggestions welcome. Can afford bindings in 170$ price range.

Thanks...


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Once end of season sales start there are a ton of options in that range, if you must buy one of those go with the unions


----------



## SimonB (Oct 13, 2010)

Extazy said:


> Burton custom or burton custom est or union flight pro?


Any binding that says EST will only work with Burton's board that have the "channel". 

So disregard all of those.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

SimonB said:


> Any binding that says EST will only work with Burton's board that have the "channel".
> 
> So disregard all of those.


Ok thank you.


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

cav0011 said:


> Once end of season sales start there are a ton of options in that range, if you must buy one of those go with the unions


I noticed but a lot of websites don't have my size or complitely sold out.. So I think this is a good time.


----------

